# What to feed?



## minibarn (Jul 20, 2010)

I have boer kids, over 2 months old, I want to wean and beef them up to sell at meat market. I also have ram lambs I want to do the same thing with and will put kids and lambs together in one pen. Can I just feed them all lamb grower since they'll only be here a couple more months? Advice please from others who raise both sheep and goats?


----------



## midlothianffa (May 5, 2013)

They make feed that you can use for lambs and goats don't know how well it works as I've never raised for strictly meat


----------



## minibarn (Jul 20, 2010)

I'll maybe have to ask at the feedmill where I buy their feed now. Kids get kid creep grower and lambs get lamb creep feed, but maybe they'd have something specific for both together.


----------



## midlothianffa (May 5, 2013)

I know producers pride makes a medicated feed that they can both eat


----------



## TDG-Farms (Jul 12, 2013)

Dont go with the cheapest grain. A better quality of grain will give you a superior animal in quicker time actually saving you money vs. a cheap grain for a longer time


----------



## minibarn (Jul 20, 2010)

I did put them all together and they're doing just great! I put out sheep mineral for them and am feeding a lamb grower supplement along with mixed grains as the feedmill advised me. Also free-choice hay, so we'll see how quickly they grow on that.::


----------

